# Criminally underrated indie ebooks?



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I haven't been around long, but I've seen a few threads that mention authors who are selling thousands of ebooks every month (which, btw, is fantastic). I was wondering if people had their own lists of books they fervently believed should be selling up the wazoo but, for some reason, just aren't? Or otherwise seem to be underperforming in relation to their obvious quality? Which books are you rooting for? Excepting your own, of course.  (Can I do that? I have no idea.)

If there's a more appropriate place for this thread, pls go ahead and move it. I thought it might be helpful to give those books a boost, showcase great writing, and maybe even identify ways to help those books out (or, perhaps more importantly, identify what's inadvertently hurting them), but yeah, like I said, I haven't been around long, so I apologize if this isn't quite kosher in some way...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Daniel Arenson's "Blood of Requiem".










Previously a traditionally-published author, fantastic cover, and solid premise and writing.

Not a clue why it hasn't taken off yet.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

I just realized this thread is an excellent way for me to be distracted all afternoon and then spend a bunch of money on amazon. Go me?

Thanks for the rec


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Daniel's other book, Gods of Dream, is also a personal favorite of mine.



Let's see... Cate Rowan's Kismet's Kiss:


L.K. Rigel's romance series - here's the first one:


I'm sure there are lots more, but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

This one has got me shaking my head. I don't get what's holding it back.


----------



## A_Writer_ (May 22, 2011)

I read this recently and really enjoyed it.  It hasn't been out long so maybe it will do well.  If not, it's criminally underrated!


Angelina


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

One book comes to mind. It's arguably one of my favorite fantasy novels, and it is my favorite self-published book that I've read thus far.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, thanks for the recommends!!!  I've had the Daniel Arenson one on my list for a while, but the others I haven't tried yet.

Except for Space Junque.  I second that nomination!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Ryne Billings said:


> One book comes to mind. It's arguably one of my favorite fantasy novels, and it is my favorite self-published book that I've read thus far.


Beautiful cover.


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> Beautiful cover.


Yeah, I have to agree there. The author is actually on KB, though he doesn't seem to post that much.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Ryne Billings said:


> Yeah, I have to agree there. The author is actually on KB, though he doesn't seem to post that much.


Really? I've never heard of that book before. It does look like something I'd be interested in from both the cover and the blurb.


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Really? I've never heard of that book before. It does look like something I'd be interested in from both the cover and the blurb.


I was lucky to find out about it.

He's doing a giveaway, so if you want a free copy, you could visit his blog.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Ryne Billings said:


> I was lucky to find out about it.
> 
> He's doing a giveaway, so if you want a free copy, you could visit his blog.


I posted on his blog. Hopefully the giveaway helps him.

Now I think I'm going to have to bow out of this thread. I don't know about anybody else, but talking about talented authors who should be doing way better, way better than me even, really hits me. There are about a dozen books that I keep an eye on, and it just makes no sense. It sucks that people aren't getting even a little of what they deserve for their hard work.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I second (or third or fourth) the Blood of Requiem suggestion. And I'll also put Shadows of Wormwood by T. J. Koll out there. It was a wonderful book, beautifully written. Had me hooked from the beginning.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Gosh, there are some great looking books here.  Thanks for posting this thread.  Just got my Kindle and looking for some new reads.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Now I think I'm going to have to bow out of this thread. I don't know about anybody else, but talking about talented authors who should be doing way better, way better than me even, really hits me. There are about a dozen books that I keep an eye on, and it just makes no sense. It sucks that people aren't getting even a little of what they deserve for their hard work.


Oh man, I thought about this when I posted the thread. Danced around a little bit in my head, wondering if this was just too depressing...I mean, I don't know. I didn't expect a whole lot of traction on this thread because it is, in some ways, a depressing topic. And while I haven't published anything yet (so this is only a pain I can look forward to), my sense so far is that there is definitely a critical mass effect to look out for -- lots of ebooks available, lots of diligent, consistent promotion, and, if you're luck isn't the AWESOME with a cherry on top (which, statistically, is most of us), lots and lots of time.

So even though my initially motivation was, "hey, I want more great books to read," I eventually decided it might be better to try to give those authors a leg up? Again, I don't know. Ask me again when I've published my first ebook and have been staring at that lamented beige screen for a few months.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> Oh man, I thought about this when I posted the thread. Danced around a little bit in my head, wondering if this was just too depressing...I mean, I don't know. I didn't expect a whole lot of traction on this thread because it is, in some ways, a depressing topic. And while I haven't published anything yet (so this is only a pain I can look forward to), my sense so far is that there is definitely a critical mass effect to look out for -- lots of ebooks available, lots of diligent, consistent promotion, and, if you're luck isn't the AWESOME with a cherry on top (which, statistically, is most of us), lots and lots of time.
> 
> So even though my initially motivation was, "hey, I want more great books to read," I eventually decided it might be better to try to give those authors a leg up? Again, I don't know. Ask me again when I've published my first ebook and have been staring at that lamented beige screen for a few months.


Oh, you definitely shouldn't feel bad about posting the thread, Genevieve. It's a great topic, and I hope the authors mentioned here do get some extra attention. You're right that it does take a huge amount of promotional work to even get yourself in position to take off, but at some point Amazon takes over to such a degree that many of us who do have a lot of luck really can barely take credit for our success. Again, I hope my post didn't bum anyone out. I'll just have to shake some of the cobwebs out of my wallet and do my part.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

Aaron Polson's work, across the board.

His covers are awesome. His writing is very good. His books are extremely affordable. He's in his thirties and yet he's *sold over a hundred short stories to magazines and various markets*. Let me double emphasize "sold."

And when he posts about his sales for a given month, it throws me into a dark place where I know there is no reason or justice in the world.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I honestly think indie success is equal parts of 
* product
* hard work after the product is ready
* luck

Yes, I'm perfectly aware that lots of hard work goes into making the product to begin with


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

He's doing better than me, to be sure, but I'd rank this one at least on par with King's UR, if not slightly better:


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> Daniel Arenson's "Blood of Requiem".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now you'vre done it. I've got to read it now to see why you think its a winner! Dowloading samples of this one and The Door to Canellin :0

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Alan Ryker said:


> Aaron Polson's work, across the board.
> 
> His covers are awesome. His writing is very good. His books are extremely affordable. He's in his thirties and yet he's *sold over a hundred short stories*. Let me double emphasize "sold."
> 
> And when he posts about his sales for a given month, it throws me into a dark place where I know there is no reason or justice in the world.


Oddly (or not, depending on your view of statistics and chance) I've literally just read my first of his stories. And really "literally" not in that annoying way people misuse "literally".

Your own books are worth mentioning in this topic as well Alan.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Arkali said:


> L.K. Rigel's romance series - here's the first one:


I want to also second (third...fourth??) this one. I have really enjoyed this series so far, especially _Bleeder_.

I'd also like to add Mina V. Esguerra's chick lit:


and


They were really cute, quick reads.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Oh, you definitely shouldn't feel bad about posting the thread, Genevieve. It's a great topic, and I hope the authors mentioned here do get some extra attention.


I've been meaning to buy Daniel's book for Blood of Requiem because I love the cover and his writing is awesome. This thread actually reminded me I needed to purchase it, so I did. So yes, they are getting some extra attention. =]


----------



## PeggyI (Jan 9, 2011)

I like this one

http://www.amazon.com/DreamWeaver-ebook/dp/B004UB2G20


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

With Arenson already being mentioned, I'll add this book to the underrated fray. Fantastic read...as is the first book in the series. But this one simply brings everything to another level entirely.









Amazon Link


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Scratching my head trying to figure out why this book isn't selling like hotcakes. Best book I've read in a long time.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Brand's Steampunky book has been out for a few weeks and hasn't found it's audience yet. I have no idea why.

 

Scott Sigler is a NY Times bestseller with a great football based sci fi series about the Galactic Football League. Even if you don't like football, this is a great series and the first one is


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Doug Walker's *Belly of the Beast* is beautifully written and well researched. A thriller that takes place in Russia. Doug spent a lot of time there. http://www.amazon.com/Belly-of-the-Beast-ebook/dp/B004PLNQ1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306889829&sr=1-1


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> He's doing better than me, to be sure, but I'd rank this one at least on par with King's UR, if not slightly better:


I reviewed this recently! Definitely a fun read.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I know McAfee is busy with his beautiful baby boy, but how many of you knew he had a short sequel to 33AD out?



and just in case you missed this seriously awesome book 

Best Vampire book I have read in AGES!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

This was one of my favorite YA books I've ever read. This woman is a genius. The story is funny and heartwarming and wrenching, about a young boy who tries to cure his grandfather of Alzheimer's. It should have made the author a breakout star.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B002IYFFHY/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Also, I really enjoyed Barbra Annino's short, Gnome Wars. That one should also be getting more attention. It's a really fun story about an all-out war between a human and an apartment gnome, and the girl who brought them peace. I mean, come on. A gnome! What's not to love?!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B004RQ84R4/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Full disclosure, I actually liked these indie stories so much, I asked both authors to blurb my book. Regardless of what their ranking is, I feel honored that they agreed.

(I wish I could insert the book cover images, but I seem to be technologically impaired right now).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here ya go Sophrosyne:


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For anyone with kids (I mean aged 7 until maybe 14), I have to mention this book, 








Scourge: A Grim Doyle Adventure

Also, how this one isn't selling like hot cakes, I have no idea! It's a Scott Nicholson book for cripes sake! 








October Girls: Crystal and Bone

For more the mature audience,








Guardian by Elita Daniels


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Let's see... Cate Rowan's Kismet's Kiss:


Sniff. Have I mentioned that I love you, Arkali? *hugs*

Wonderful thread. Off to load up my Kindle with more indie books... My TBR pile would have busted through my roof if it weren't for the Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have read about 90% of the books mentioned in this thread so far, and I totally agree with every recommendation. for the 3 or 4 I didn't already have, I have them now.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm beyond thrilled with the results of this thread so far. My [non-kindle device made by Apple] doesn't know what to do with itself. So much to read...

Honestly, though, thanks to everyone who has contributed so far - this stuff is invaluable!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

lib2b said:


> Arkali said:
> 
> 
> > L.K. Rigel's romance series - here's the first one:
> ...


aww shucks ... thanks so much! ::blushing::


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, BT!

Re: Scott Nicolson, I LOVE that cover!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

This was a great thread to start!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Harper Alibeck said:


> Love Handles by Gretchen Galway. It's a romantic comedy that reads so well, and is such a rich narrative, with a very modern romance between an alpha male who isn't an alpha with his mom and siblings, and a female lead who isn't quite as soft as she makes people think.
> 
> Death by Sarcasm by Dani Amore. I was worried this would be overdone and try too hard to be funny. To my surprise and relief, it's not "Look how funny I can be!" at all. It's a great story and very well done -- I like crime/suspense with a twist, and this one definitely meets that (ah, the scene with the old women at her uncle's retirement home and their...unusual arrangement. Eek!).
> 
> Both are way, way under the radar and they shouldn't be.


Thanks so much for the mention. I'm really awkward about promoting and...I'll have to learn.

I'm very glad for this thread. I'm going to pick out a few for my own TBR, probably starting with Death by Sarcasm, given it appealed to you, Harper


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Re: Scott Nicolson, I LOVE that cover!!!!!!


No kidding. Who does Nicholson's covers? If you're lurking hereabouts, speak up!


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I know McAfee is busy with his beautiful baby boy, but how many of you knew he had a short sequel to 33AD out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked 33 AD. Didn't know about the sequel. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Amen to that! Nicholson's and the character work for HP Mallory.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if this is underrated so much as possibly unknown. I recently posted a review for...



over at Red Adept Reviews: http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5339

I had a couple issues with the book, a few moments where the irreverent tone crossed the line a little, but I was still incredibly impressed. The tone is one that I don't see a lot, and when I do see it the author doesn't quite get it right. I think it's hard to be funny and wacky while still being intelligent, and I think the author did all of that. If you liked Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch (Gaiman/Pratchett) or Christopher Moore's books, I think you might enjoy this one!


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> If you liked Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch (Gaiman/Pratchett) or Christopher Moore's books, I think you might enjoy this one!


Oh, absolutely! Rushing off to add it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Let me know what you think. I always like to know where I fall on the delusional scale.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Let me know what you think. I always like to know where I fall on the delusional scale.


The nice thing about the delusional scale Michelle, is sooo many authors join us at the extremes.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I'll never walk alone.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Great thread!

I'm reading Blood of Requiem right now, and it's a page turner.

But I cannot recommend enough Treespeaker, by Katie Stewart. It's a different, subtle piece of fantasy which really deserves more attention, IMO.
Here's the link, as I don't know how to post the covers:
http://www.amazon.com/Treespeaker-ebook/dp/B004XDBOJG/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Let me know what you think. I always like to know where I fall on the delusional scale.


Have to figure out how I'll remember to let you know. (I'll do it right now, so I don't forget. Ain't it grand to be old?  )

I may get to the sample tonight, as I'm about to ditch the historical romance I'm 40% into, which is just not gripping me. Not that I normally read them. (This was a support-the-author effort.) Which could explain the potential abandonment.

[Edit: okay, I made a note, so hopefully I'll remember.]


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Really? I've never heard of that book before. It does look like something I'd be interested in from both the cover and the blurb.


And that illustrates the challenge... lol I don't think I've ever seen a post that so simply states the difficulty of getting exposure! Like a lot of indie authors, I'm flying blind and just making it up as I go along!

Thanks for the kind words on the cover art. I always make sure to pass that along to the artist... I've sent him quite a bit of work since my book was released, as well as some work for the title/logo designer as well. I like to think that the interior stands up as well as the exterior! 

I wish I could point out a huge number of works that I think are criminally underrated, but I haven't read enough indie work to expound on the virtues yet. I've picked up a few recently, and they're queued up on my Kindle, but I'm new to both the Kindle and to the indie author community. I promise to return here in a week or two with some good recommendations, though.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, a friend pointed this thread to me--been too busy to do many boards lately. The artist for October Girls is Ana Ludmila, whose art name is Ludeshka. She is apparently fairly well-known in Argentina and I found her rather randomly on Deviant Art.

Here's her site: http://ludeshka.deviantart.com/

I just love her style, obviously. She did three covers for the series, but unless the first book takes off, I am not sure I'll finish it anytime soon. She also did the cover for our Dreamboat comic, which is somewhere in agency hell right now. She's probably available for commissions.

There are lots of great designers and artists out there looking for work. I love HP's covers and there's some great fantasy art here with David's and Daniel's books--it's cool to see artists getting a new chance to showcase their talents and make a few dollars.

Scott


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to let us know about that cover art, Scott!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll second Treespeaker if you're looking for something different in the fantasy genre:



And The Sable City if you love classic D&D-esque Muskets & Magic fantasy with fun characters and some great lines:


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I don't know if this is underrated so much as possibly unknown. I recently posted a review for...
> 
> 
> 
> over at Red Adept Reviews: http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5339 <snip>


It's a buy! The sample cracked me up, big-time.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> This one has got me shaking my head. I don't get what's holding it back.


Thanks, Jason. I can't say I'm disappointed with the sales, but it does feel like it's perpetually on the verge of breaking out. Maybe one of these days.

Here's one I think deserves a much higher ranking:


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben White said:


> I'll second Treespeaker if you're looking for something different in the fantasy genre:


 Thanks. I'd really like to learn how to post a novel's cover in a message. I'm a nitwit in these things.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

David, click on the link at the top of the page that reads "link-maker" and you should be okay to take it from there.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Michelle!
Another mystery solved.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

There's some great writing in this one, and some outstanding scenes. It's a 99 cent fantasy novella.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

I just finished reading The Case of The Flashing Fashion Queen by N.L. Wilson.

Honestly it's hilarious! Reminds me a lot of the Stephanie Plum novels. Well worth the 99 cents.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Case-Flashing-Fashion-Queen-ebook/dp/B004XT6L8E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1307007142&sr=8-1


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> There's some great writing in this one, and some outstanding scenes. It's a 99 cent fantasy novella.


"Qlippoth", eh? I downloaded the sample but my tolerance for these kind of names is dangerously low these days  Still, manic-depressive dwarf vs ant-men, have to at least TRY that one.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This one~










http://www.amazon.com/Kafkas-House-ebook/dp/B003NNV10O

A charming book that sucked me in from the first page.
Dawn

ps. Hey, thanks for the mention Robert!!!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I agree with many of the mentioned books and will add a couple to the list:

The Powerless Series by Jason Letts









October Breezes by Maria Hooley









One that I haven't got to read yet is Raven's Heart by Matt and Stef Verish, but everything I've heard or read about it says that it's amazing.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a seriously dangerous thread.  Samples, samples, samples!


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> This is a seriously dangerous thread. Samples, samples, samples!


Right?? I've lost track of how many books I've picked up. There are only so many hours in the day, and now my TBR stack is...intimidating. And yet this makes me happy.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I'm a bit late to the thread, but I _have_ to mention this book:



It's actually the second in the series, but I bet you could start with it and skip the first one. Don't get me wrong: the first book is good too, but this one is AMAZING and totally underrated. I don't think the author comes to KB, unfortunately. I just started on the latest book in the series and it's pretty good as well, but I don't know if it's going to top this one..


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> Well I'm a bit late to the thread,


I think you might have made it just in time, actually. I get the (happy) impression that this thread is going to continue to grow. There are just so many excellent books out there that are unknown.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

One that I haven't got to read yet is Raven's Heart by Matt and Stef Verish, but everything I've heard or read about it says that it's amazing.









Thanks, JM. Glad to be on this list of considerations


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

M.S. Verish said:


> Thanks, JM. Glad to be on this list of considerations


You're book is firmly seated in my TBR. Now if I only had more time to read! I'm hoping by mid-summer I'm living in the world of Secramore!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like V J Waks' Sci-fi book, Tau 4. It's not typical scifi--has a strong romantic element, a bit of mystery, a bit of horror. Definitely underrated.

TAU4 (TAU4 THE SERIES)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Vickie Lieske is famous for her New York Times bestselling _Not What She Seems_. Not everyone knows that she also wrote _The Overtaking_, a YA SF novel.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Doooon't stop. 

Belieeeevin'.

Woah. Woah. Woah. Yeaaaaah!

Doooon't stop. 

Belieeeevin'.

Ah ah ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> This one~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now _that's_ drawn my attention from the title alone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SheaMacLeod said:


> I just finished reading The Case of The Flashing Fashion Queen by N.L. Wilson.
> 
> Honestly it's hilarious! Reminds me a lot of the Stephanie Plum novels. Well worth the 99 cents.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Case-Flashing-Fashion-Queen-ebook/dp/B004XT6L8E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1307007142&sr=8-1


Thanks. I really miss Steph (refuse to pay those outrageous prices) so I had to one-click this one.


----------



## telat (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the covers of some of these, like Gatehouse.  It is truly awesome!

Tela


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I still heart this thread.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Right now I'm reading I Zombie I by Jack Wallen. Fantastic zombie apocalyse tale! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Zombie-ebook/dp/B004LGTRX0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1307357589&sr=8-5


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> Here's 2 fab ones I've recently read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite the cover. I find it mesmerizing, though I imagine it might not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> Here's 2 fab ones I've recently read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

I must say I've read some excellent books recently, and for my input I'm going with Libby Fischer Hellmann's Set the night on Fire. I'm 70% way through and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Faith said:


> I must say I've read some excellent books recently, and for my input I'm going with Libby Fischer Hellmann's Set the night on Fire. I'm 70% way through and I'm really enjoying it.


I think I've heard some other good things about that one, too.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I know McAfee is busy with his beautiful baby boy, but how many of you knew he had a short sequel to 33AD out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mention, B. 

Since Arenson's already been plugged, I'd have to recommend this one:



Easily one of the best fantasy books that no one seems to know about. Fantastic writing, and a blurb by Margaret Weis!


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Wow do you guys know how to make an awesome thread. I've bought a lot of books. Like, a LOT. Now I'm to the point where I'm randomly surfing samples so I can find my own recs. This is possibly my favorite thing ever.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Since Arenson's already been plugged, I'd have to recommend this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily one of the best fantasy books that no one seems to know about. Fantastic writing, and a blurb by Margaret Weis!


I've seen Scott Nicholson praise this one, too.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

since a lot of people seem to be purchasing based on this thread, I feel guilty for not providing a direct link to an Aaron Polson book.



Pure horror with a fantastic ending. I'm not a big YA guy, but I liked this anyway. And only $0.99!


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Since so many people love the zombies, I would be remiss in not mentioning my buddy Steve Knight's excellent read:


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I heard that if this thread dies, Mr. T will hunt each of us down.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Great. Now you've done it.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I'm reading Romance Novel by PJ Jones right now, and I'm absolutely loving it. Totally what Twilight should've been.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I heard that if this thread dies, Mr. T will hunt each of us down.


Oh, he'll do something a lot worse. He might sing us a song.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. T recommends:



I beta read this one before publication; it's lovely. If they turn it into a movie, it should star Mr. T.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Animal on the cover - sold!  *sigh*  I'm such a sucker.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


>


Ahahaha _excellent_.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A Demon Inside


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

I may have mentioned this before, but I really like Tracy Cooper-Posey's books. I'm reading Bloodknot, and let's just say that it's really different from anything I've ever read before. The characters are great, and I like the story line. There are two guys, and at the point in the story I'm at I don't know who Winter, the mc, will end up with. But I won't say anymore because I don't want to spoil it for anyone.

Let's just say that I read the sample right through without stopping...

Nick Lynn


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Sucka!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmmm.... well, all I have to say is I am a big sucker! There was even a thread here on kindleboards once that said if I read the thread through it would change my life. So I read it through, and my life stayed the same! Surprise! And I'm the one that always sends those stupid emails on (you know, the irritating ones that say send this to 10 friends and you will get good fortune) because you never know! Don't get me started on those stupid weightloss pills either! That's a whole topic by itself. Suffice to say that I have tried them all and I didn't lose any weight. I just ended up staying up all night because some of them have a ton of caffiene (hope I spelled that right) in them.

But I do believe that I have discovered a new writer. Turns out Tracy Cooper-Posey has tons of books right here on Kindle, and the samples are all great! Once my charge card payment clears (yeah, it takes 3 days for a payment from your account to get to mastercard, even though they take it out right away, which really sucks), there's 5 books I want to buy.

Anyway, I really wish there was a sequel to Blood Knot. I searched, and that's how I stumbled on the rest of Tracy's books.

Now I'm off to check out Moses' stuff. It's bound to be interesting because he does somehow make comments without even knowing people (me) in fun that are right on the money! So he might be the next great unknown, because anyone who can do that really knows what makes people tick.

H.E.A.'s Forever, 

Nicki Lynn


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL, thanks Nicki. I just close my eyes and type the first thing that comes to mind .


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, this is too weird!

My daughter just looked over my shoulder and said "That's the book I was just reading and told you about! You have to buy me the next one when it comes out!" She thinks that she has discovered "the next great writer"! 

She generally reads YA vamp novels as in Amanda Hocking, the Twilight series over and over, Harry Potter over and over etc, but she got yours for free (thanks for that...a few more bucks left in my jeans pocket) and absolutely loved it! Although she is over 18 I do buy her books because she is still in university and can't always afford it. And I want to keep her reading. 

I told her to do a review since she got the book for free, and she wouldn't. So sorry about that. She's worried that she will say it all wrong, whatever that means. 

We have very different tastes. I like romantic suspense and she likes vamps, witches, fantasy of any sort etc, alot of which is still romance, but she won't admit it. None of my daughters have read my book. They refuse to, and there's not really all that much "ahem" in it. I told them I would tell them what not to read, but the answer was still no. So now I'm working on a novel just for them, with a little bit of everything but vamps in it. Books, movies and horses are something that all my daughters and I can talk about, often all at the same time! 

So keep it comin'! And I love your prices...every little bit helps when there are 4 readers plus me in one household. I'm so glad they discovered the reading app for their ipod touches!

H.E.A.'s Forever,

Nicki Lynn


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Whoa! That's crazy, but very cool.

I've just been posting in this thread to help people discover the other books here, but you've put a big smile on my face. Thank you!


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Scratching my head trying to figure out why this book isn't selling like hotcakes. Best book I've read in a long time.


Thanks for the support Kevis. We keep trucking along so hopefully they will sell like hotcakes soon enough. But, as you know, this industry is a slow process.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Read any good books lately?


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Some great recommendations on this thread. Lovely covers too. Some I've seen around but haven't gotten to yet, others are new to me...


----------

